

Sentinel 0-Day Attack Protection Tool for 32-bit Windows (GPL) - wslh
http://corelabs.coresecurity.com/index.php?module=Wiki&action=view&type=tool&name=sentinel

======
pixl97
What is the difference between this and the newest EMET?

[http://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/security/jj653751](http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/security/jj653751)

~~~
wslh
Look at this thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/1x04kh/sentinel_0day...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/1x04kh/sentinel_0day_attack_protection_tool_for_32bit/)

